# I got prostatitis, should I get married or try harder to masturbate?



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

I was diagnosed with chronic prostatitis/chronic pelvic pain syndrome, 
I feel like not masturbating caused it.
either that or not urinating compulsively because i feared getting urine on my underwear and not being able to pray my salah prayers (Islam).
it now hurts every time i masturbate because of the pain, and barely any semen comes out (except once, when lots came out, for some reason). i have many of the symptoms. i was prescribed medicine. is it true ejaculating more helps with prostatitis? if so, should i give masturbation another go, cause its hard to use my imagination and using porn makes me feel guilty, and even with the porn it hurts and very little comes out.

should i get married? quit school and get an apprenticeship, etc.? after learning to mature a bit perhaps?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

How does getting married and quitting school do anything? A small-scale study has found that masturbation can help improve symptoms in NBP, but larger studies are and replication are still needed to verify results. Also, bacterial prostatitis is caused by a strain of baceria that is suppposed to be leaked when you urinate. Your lack of urination has probably caused bacterial prostatitis, so I have no clue if masterbating would help with BP, as it does with NBP(Non-Baterial Prostatitis). If you want to masterbate to lessen the symptoms, but using porn makes you gulity, then you have to choose. Here is a website talking about treating prostatitis.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Cal said:


> How does getting married and quitting school do anything? A small-scale study has found that masturbation can help improve symptoms in NBP, but larger studies are and replication are still needed to verify results. Also, bacterial prostatitis is caused by a strain of baceria that is suppposed to be leaked when you urinate. Your lack of urination has probably caused bacterial prostatitis, so I have no clue if masterbating would help with BP, as it does with NBP(Non-Baterial Prostatitis). If you want to masterbate to lessen the symptoms, but using porn makes you gulity, then you have to choose. Here is a website talking about treating prostatitis.


 but it isn't bacterial. the doctor determined it wasn't because they ran a urine test.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Cal said:


> How does getting married and quitting school do anything? A small-scale study has found that masturbation can help improve symptoms in NBP, but larger studies are and replication are still needed to verify results. Also, bacterial prostatitis is caused by a strain of baceria that is suppposed to be leaked when you urinate. Your lack of urination has probably caused bacterial prostatitis, so I have no clue if masterbating would help with BP, as it does with NBP(Non-Baterial Prostatitis). If you want to masterbate to lessen the symptoms, but using porn makes you gulity, then you have to choose. Here is a website talking about treating prostatitis.


 I think it was non bacterial and caused by edging.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

sinpin said:


> but it isn't bacterial. the doctor determined it wasn't because they ran a urine test.


Then why would you even be mentioning urination in the first place? Urination is in connection to BP, not NBP. You need to learn how to both be specific and to actually do some research on what you are talking about. NBP is not caused by not urinating, that s BP. The causes of NBP are unknown.



sinpin said:


> I think it was non bacterial and caused by edging.


There is an edit button for a reason. There is again, no known knowledge of the cause of NBD, so this is nothing but pure assumption, similar to your OP.


----------



## brandimwheat (May 27, 2018)

I am a nurse and wife to a man with non bacterial prostatitis, which is what you have. Odds are that you have a family history of males with prostate problems and possible prostate cancer. 

NBP is NOT an easy diagnosis to deal with, but it can be managed. Discuss a prescription for Cialis with your primary. It is the only drug known to treat NBP symptoms and keep them in check. Be prepared though because no insurance covers it and we pay $360 month for 30 tablets.

Regular ejaculation is also a good idea as it helps keep symptoms from flaring up. Prostate massages help wonders.


----------



## Amanda White (Jun 18, 2018)

I think you should get right therapy about the prostatitis. And then you would have possibility to choose masturbating or getting a girlfriend


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

Amanda White said:


> I think you should get right therapy about the prostatitis. And then you would have possibility to choose masturbating or getting a girlfriend


 @Cal I've already been advised by a doctor to masturbate. I've been following his advice.


----------

